
Transcrypt: Python in the Browser - dna_polymerase
https://transcrypt.org/home
======
dna_polymerase
"Currently the following standard modules are available for Transcrypt: math,
cmath, re, itertools, time, random (most important functions only), logging,
warnings, turtle. There's also a port of a small part of Numpy called
Numscrypt, available separately from PyPi."

